# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی هفتگی انجمن کنکور 12 ... (ستاره72)

## Parniya

*هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت !* *
*
*نفر دوازدهم ...

**ستاره72*
*
*

*دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید
*



*هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه* 

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :
*

*
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون عمه م !* *
*

----------


## mohamadj07

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* *خانوم معلم* *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* *مگه همگروهیه من کار ضایع هم میکنه؟؟؟؟* *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**متوسط بوده**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* *بعضی وقتا اره....بیشتر وقتا نه**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* *خودشو** 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟**رو اینکه بخواد حرف بزنه یا توضیح بده  .... رو بعضی کلمات...**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* *7 نفر**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* *هیچکدوم !  .... با هردو گروه خوبه...**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) * *اولین همگروهیه که داشتم لقبه چی بدم خوو؟!!! 
**
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* *این از سوسک**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* *یاد یه فروردینی ||**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* *اره خوبه...**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟* *حرف نمیزنه  زود جوش میاره  دلیل های الکی میاره  یه مقدار هم خودخواه میشه بعضی اوقات
با حجابه  .... باحاله  .... جنبه شوخیش تو بعضی موارد بالاست حتی اگه تو جمع باشه بعضی مواقع هم پایینه حتی اگه تنها باشه  .... دلسوزه منتهی بلد نیست خوب احساساتش رو انتقال بده  .... در کل خوبه* *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* *خوبه قشنگه* *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش :* *ایشالا هرچی زودتر شادیه مداومش رو ببینم* *

18.ی نصیحت :* *کمتر منو حرص بده* *

19. به اخلاقش از 100 چند میدی؟ * *80**

20. به رفتارش از 100 چند میدی؟* *95**

21. به اکانتش از 100 چند میدی؟* *100**

22. در کل به خودش از 100 چند میدی؟* *90**

23. دوس داری دیگه چه جمله ای رو ازش نشنوی؟* *جملات غمگین دیگه نگه .... یعنی فقط به گفتن و نگفتن نباشه  خودش شاد باشه...**

24. یه یادگاری:* *خیلی دوست داشتم یادگاری بهت بدم منتهی فرصتش پیش نمیومد...حالا دیگه قسمت شد منتهی چیزی که میخواستم بهت بدم رو نشد اینجا بذارم....به جاش دوتا تیکه شعر برات میذارم... امیدوارم خوشت بیاد ازشون ...
**




*امیدوارم بهترین ها نصیبت بشه...

----------


## angel

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

**آبیاری گیاهان دریایی / خانه دار* *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

**امروز توی پ.ب ( قضیه عکس  )**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
**
اوهوم بوده
**
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

**اووووف شدید ته دیگه منه :***

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

**خودشو* *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
**
دروغ / تظاهر / بچه بازی/ بازی با احساساتش**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

**شاید 10
**
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

**هردو
**
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

**ته دیگه سوخته 
**
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

**سوسک از این ( ابرو  )
**
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

**یاد یکی از دوستای مدرسم
**
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
*
 :Yahoo (77): 
*
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

**آره فسیله 
**
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

**بدم میاد زود ناراحت میشه و هی نمیگه چشه

خوشم میاد دلسوزه و سنگ صبور ( چه فانتزی شد )
**
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

**خوشگله
**
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

**ماچ آبدار* :Yahoo (11): 
*
17. ی ارزو واسش :

**رسیدن به آرزوهاش
**
18.ی نصیحت :

**زیاد غمگین و دپرس نباش* :Yahoo (11):

----------


## nitah

*
به به آبجی نجمه جوووونم 

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مشاور !

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ خخخخ کلا کاراش ضایع بید :yahoo (4):

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ شدیـــــــــــد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نوچ ب هیچ وجه من الوجود !

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ اصلا پرسیدن نداشت ! منو 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ اینکه بگی BF داره !! :yahoo (4):

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 19.5 نفر اون ی نفر دو دل هست ک جذب بشه یا نه ! 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخیـــــا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) مامانی !! 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک ازین !

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد خودش !

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  کلا چند شخصیتیه ! :yahoo (4):

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره کمم هست !

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ کلاااا دوس داشتنیه 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ VERY NICE

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش : بهترین هارو براش آرزو میکنم ...

18.ی نصیحت : حساس نباش ! :yahoo (4):*

----------


## Lawyer

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟خانوم دوکی*
*
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**خودشو قاطیه...بقیشو خودش بهتر میدونه!*:yahoo (4):*

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**نه زیاد**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**آره بعضی مواقع،میخواد زیرآب مارو بزنه پیش...خودش باز میدونه!* :Yahoo (76): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**بفکرم* *angel** و* *منو*:yahoo (4):*

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**رو حجابش**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**19 نفر**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**دخملا**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟**سیتاره آسمون**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**وای نگو الان اینو خوندنی داره پس میفته!* :Y (681): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**یاد یکی از فامیلا...**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (424): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**اوه یس
**
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**کلا خوشم میاد...حالا هوا برت نداره ها* :Y (452): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**عالیه**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (694): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :**به همه آرزوهای نرسیدش برسه!**

18.ی نصیحت :**با من در نیفت!!!* :Y (721): *
خخخخ
عاشق باش،عاشقانه زندگی کن همین* :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Lara27

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  * *روانشناس خوب**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ * *مگه ستاره کار ضایع هم میکنه؟**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ * *اره شدیییییییییییییییید
**
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ * *یه وقتایی اره* *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  * *منو* *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ * *روی اینکه بگی قیافه برا ازدواج شرط مهمی نیس**:yahoo (3):

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟** 30نفر**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ * *فرق نداره**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) * *خواهری مهربون* *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* *هیچ کدوم .عاشق هم دیگه میشن شایدم* *ازدواج کردن
**
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ * *فقط خودش** 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ * *نه کمه* *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ * *زود عصبی میشه بدم میاد و اینکه خالصانه دوس داره به بقیه کمک کنه رو دوس دارم**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**خوبه* *:yahoo (94):

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :**یه ترانه با یه ماچ آبداریه عسک خوشگل**


*

*

17. ی ارزو واسش :* *همیشه شاد و سالم باشه**

18.ی نصیحت :**درجایگاهی نیستم نصیحت کنم***

----------


## SanliTa

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟؟مجـــــــــــــــری

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ کاری ندیدم ازش

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟آره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نــــــــــــه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟چــــــــــــــــادر

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟شاید 10 نفر نمیدونم 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟یکســــــــــــان

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)دوست 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟از سوسک میترســـــــــــه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یه دوستی داشتم یاد اون میندازه منو

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نمیدونم شاید  

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟زیاد برخوردی نداشتم نمیدونم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبـــــــــــــه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :خوشبخت باشه و همیشـــــه خنــــــــــــدون

18.ی نصیحت :نصیحتی ندارم
*

----------


## na3r!n

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟روانشناس


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بله


4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه بابا رو اعصاب چیه


5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم:/


6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟حجاب فک کنم


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟15نفری


8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هردوش


9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)خوشگل خانوم* :Yahoo (8): *


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوسک


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟دختر خالم:/


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (594): *


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نه فک نکنم...


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟بد ندیدم...خوبم خو خیلی مهربونو پاکه...


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خیلی قشنگه اول حرفه اسمه خودمه*:yahoo (21):*


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :گلشم نسرینه
**


17. ی ارزو واسش :خوشبخت شه...



18.ی نصیحت :ندارم

*

----------


## aishin

*
1**  . تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
* * 
مدیر اداری
**
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

الکی گفت دست خطش بده ولی نفر سوم شد به منم شارژ نداد

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

آره با خیلیا روابط خوبی داره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

به هیچ وجه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

فک میکنم آنجل

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

خیلی با جنبست رو چیزی حساسیت نداره

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

21 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

با دخترا
 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

آب زیر کاه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

چندشش میشه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

بل تو کارتون دیو دلبر

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

* :Yahoo (5): 
* 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

اره خیلی فعاله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

از اینکه خیلی راحت با همه میتونه خوب باشه خوشم میاد

ویژگی بد نداره

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

بدون نظر

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

* :Y (477): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :

به آرزوهای قشنگش برسه

18.ی نصیحت :

همیشه اینجوری دفل باش..خوبه*:yahoo (4):*
*

----------


## yaghma

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ روان شناس 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم* :yahoo (21):*

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ پرسیدن داره*  :Yahoo (68): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ همه کس و هیچ کس* :yahoo (4):*

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ اصولا , هرچی که خلاف نظرش باشه

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟*  :Yahoo (35):  *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟  دخترا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) فمنیست

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک از این*  :Yahoo (111): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟*  :Yahoo (22): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (638): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ زیاد با همه بحث میکنه - طرفدار همجنس هاش بودن

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ فعاله 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*  :Y (546): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : فارغ از تمام شوخی هام , براش ارزوی موفقیت در تمامی مراحل زندگیش رو دارم

18.ی نصیحت : سر هر مسئله جزیی با هرکسی بحث نکن 
*
*
*

----------


## Takfir

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ یه معلم 


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بله


4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه اتفاقا دختر خیلی خوبیه


5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم ولی دخترارو از پسرا بیشتر دوست داره


6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟حجاب و چادرش


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟15 نفر


8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هر دو


9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)حاجیه خانوم  :Yahoo (94): 


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوسک


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟دختر همسایمون


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (5): 


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟پتانسیل مدیر شدن رو داره


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟بدی ندیدم ولی از با ادب بودنش خوشم میاد 


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟عوض کنه بهتره! یه اسم شیک و مجلسی بزاره! مثلا Tafkik! خخخخ


16. یه هدیه بهش بده : یه عالمه ستاره :Yahoo (94):  

. ی ارزو واسش : امیدوارم خوشبخت بشه

18.ی نصیحت : هیچوقت سمتِ دود و قلیون و سیگار نرو!

----------


## sahel.

*

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  کار ضایع زیاد میکنه شوما جدی نگیرید دی الان میاد میکشتم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ البته اجتماعیه

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ چ میدونم !

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ خودش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟20 نفر

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک از این
**
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*




* حالا چی توشه ؟


*
* 17. ی ارزو واسش :موفق و سربلند باشی عزیز


*
خانه ی دوست کجاست؟
در فلق بود که پرسید سوار
اسمان مکثی کرد
رهگذر شاخه ی نوری که به لب داشت به تاریکی شن ها بخشید
وبه انگشت نشان داد سپیداری و گفت
نرسیده به درخت
کوچه باغی است که از خواب خدا سبز از تر است
ودر آن عشق به اندازه ی پرهای صداقت ابی است
می روی تا ته آن کوچه که از پشت بلوغ ،سربه در می ارد
پس به سمت گل تنهایی می پیچی
دو قدم مانده به گل
پای فواره ی جاوید اساطیر زمین می مانی
وترا ترسی شفاف فرا می گیرد
در صمیمیت سیال فضا، خش خشی می شنوی
کودکی می بینی
رفته از کاج بلندی بالا،جوجه بردارد از لانه ی نور
واز او می پرسی
خانه ی دوست کجاست؟

----------


## Joker72

خدارو شکر نوبت به دشمن خونی منو هم رسید.
ولی از شانس خوبت من آدم بدی نیستم و موضوعاتو با هام قاطی نمیکنم و در کمال صداقت جواب میدم.
*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* خانه دار*

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* یه کار ضایعش اینه که در گروه مخالف منه.
ولی از این ضایع تر همگروه شدن با این پسره محمده.
عجب ترکیب  گروه بندی مسخره و چندشی)*

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* نه
*
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* اصلا ناجور رو اعصابه چرا اینجوری هستی آخه؟؟؟*

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* معلومه منو.اینم پرسیدن داشت؟؟؟*

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* این که کسی بخواد به من حرفی بزنه.(هرکی بگه بالا چشمم ابروه این دختر داغون میشه ار بس منو دوست داره)*

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* اگه تو اون جمع من باشم یه نفر اگه نباشم هیچکس.
*
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* من*

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)*فقط این یکی رو جدی جواب میدم و توش شوخی نمیکنم 
لقبش از نظر من سنگ صبوره
*
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* سوسکه بیچاره از این*

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* صاحب خونه مستربین*

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*:troll (5):*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟*نه بابا اینجا هم پارتی بازی کردن*

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟*از این بدم میاد که با محمد همگروهه. ویژگی خوبم نداره
*
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* مسخره*

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* اینم جدی جواب میدم
اگه بخوام بهش هدیه بدم تو یه تور دور دنیا ثبت نامش میکنم که ریکاوری شه.*

17. ی ارزو واسش :* با محمد دعواش شه و من بینشون بشم هیزم بیار معرکه*

18.ی نصیحت :*این پسره کیه باهاش همگروه شدی؟؟؟
بزن تو دهنش بیا گروه خودم.

*خخخخخخخخخخ
هرهرهرهرهرهر
* :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :25:  :25:  :14:  :14: *
*

----------


## Humphry Davy

*1. تو *  * شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* * 
چي؟؟ شغل ؟؟
ايشون كلا علاف تشريف دارن
البته گاه گاهي فك كنم خانه داري ميكنه كه اونم به درد...مخيوره:yahoo (4):
كلا زندگي ستاره در سه مسير خلاصه ميشه خونه-دانشگاه،دانشگاه- خونه،خونه-انجمن 
بعد از انجمن ديگه جايي نميره چون اصلن توش بيرون نمي ياد


(قيافه ستاره وقتي داره اينا رو ميخونه )

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
همه كاراش ضايعس 
خخخ
ولي نه 
كاراي ضايعش اينه كه خيلي حرص ميخوره و ي خورده جوشي هس
البته ي نمه ها 
خيلي كم 
خب آبجي من حرص ميخوري زودتر پير  ميشي و رو دست بابا مامانت ميموني 
در اين صورت معادله زير تشكيل ميشه 
ستاره =ترشي
(الان هم همون قيافه رو داره )
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
تا حدوي بلي
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

ستاره خانوم رو مخ ما جا دارن

خخخ

نه ولي تو بعضي تاپيكا كه اظهار نظر ميكنه ميخوام چندتا ليوان اسيد بخورم 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
خب معلومه منو 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
i don't know
شايد ....
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
مشهد دو نفر 
مشهد...
دو نفر ...
كسي نبود؟؟:yahoo (94):..
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخطراش

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
بانوي بيـــــــــــــــقرار
 (همين جوري يهويي )
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
روحش شاد و يادش گرامي
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
خاله قزي

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

و

و
:troll (11):


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
 و من الله توفيق

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ويژگي خوب خو نداره ولي ويژگي بد هم نداره 
از ويژگي ها خوبش دختر آروم و فروتني هس 
متواضع هس و جذبه داره*
*اوبوهت داره 

(پاچه خواري كردم زحمتي پولش رو حساب كن، الان شماره حساب رو پخ ميكنم )

از ويژگي هاي بدش هم بگم: 
ي نمه كنجكاو 
زود جوش 
زود رنج و حساس

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
و من الله توفيق

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

دوتا عمه پير دارم بهشون رحم كن 
اونا چ تقصيري دارن 

17. ی ارزو واسش :

برات روياهايي آرزو ميكنم تمام نشدني

برات آرزو ميكنم كه دوست داشته باشي آنچه بايد دوست داشته باشي و فراموش كني آنچه رو بايد فراموش كني 

برات آرزو ميكنم با آواز پرندگان بيدار شوي 

برات آرزو ميكنم دوام بياري در ركود،بي تفاوتي و ناپاكي روزگار

بخصوص برات آرزو ميكنم كه خودت باشي 


18.ی نصیحت :


به درجه اي نرسيدم كه نصيحت كنم 

ولي مواظب باش كه تو اين زمونه گرگ ها لباس گوسفند ميپوشن 


(ميگم اين آخرياش چقدر عارفانه و حكيمانه شد )*

----------


## ahmaddd

> *
> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
> 
> **آبیاری گیاهان دریایی / خانه دار* *
> 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
> 
> **امروز توی پ.ب ( قضیه عکس  )**
> 
> ...


من دیگه حرفی ندارم
اره ما منحرفیم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> خدارو شکر نوبت به دشمن خونی منو هم رسید.
> ولی از شانس خوبت من آدم بدی نیستم و موضوعاتو با هام قاطی نمیکنم و در کمال صداقت جواب میدم.
> *
> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* خانه دار*
> 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* یه کار ضایعش اینه که در گروه مخالف منه.
> ولی از این ضایع تر همگروه شدن با این پسره محمده.
> عجب ترکیب  گروه بندی مسخره و چندشی)*
> 
> ...


کشته ی این صداقت شدم
لپ کلامش:
داش محمد بکش کنار  قصد ایندادا  جدیه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> من دیگه حرفی ندارم
> اره ما منحرفیم
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> کشته ی این صداقت شدم
> لپ کلامش:
> داش محمد بکش کنار  قصد ایندادا  جدیه


الان ناظر جو گیر میشه پستمو حدف میکنه

----------


## mohamadj07

> من دیگه حرفی ندارم
> اره ما منحرفیم
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> کشته ی این صداقت شدم
> لپ کلامش:
> داش محمد بکش کنار  قصد ایندادا  جدیه
> ...


من بکشم کنار؟! از چی؟ چرا؟
چیزی گفته کمدین؟

----------


## Joker72

> من بکشم کنار؟! از چی؟ چرا؟
> چیزی گفته کمدین؟


نمیمیری که برو بخون ببین چیزی گفتم یا نه...

----------


## ahmaddd

> من بکشم کنار؟! از چی؟ چرا؟
> چیزی گفته کمدین؟


از الطافش نسبت به تو و اینکه چقدر دوست داره و نمیتونه ابراز کنه صحبت کرد

----------


## mohamadj07

حالا خوندم :yahoo (21):
که هیزم بیار معرکه شدی سیندرلاااا؟؟؟؟  :Y (422): 
دیگه مسخره تر از همگروهیت و خود سیندرلات که اصن وجود نداره  :Yahoo (21):  کلا رو کره ی خاکی منظورم بود  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ahmaddd

> حالا خوندم :yahoo (21):
> که هیزم بیار معرکه شدی سیندرلاااا؟؟؟؟ 
> دیگه مسخره تر از همگروهیت و خود سیندرلات که اصن وجود نداره  کلا رو کره ی خاکی منظورم بود


البته من کاری ندارم ولی من جای تو بودم  میزدم این کمدینو داغون میکردم 
 :Y (688):  :Yahoo (115):

----------


## ahmaddd

> نمیمیری که برو بخون ببین چیزی گفتم یا نه...


ببین چی میگه 
من جای تو بودم  کم نمیاوردم :Y (476): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> حیف کالری که صرف زدن این بکنم!!! این خودش داغون هست....


کم نیار :Y (552):

----------


## Joker72

> البته من کاری ندارم ولی من جای تو بودم  میزدم این کمدینو داغون میکردم


اولا 
میان دو کس جنگ چون آب و چون آتش است...
این یارو هم بدبخت این وسط هیزم کش است...
..................................
دوما که اسپم ندید.
سوما این بخواد منو داغون کنه؟؟؟این که چیزی نیست همگروهیش هم بیاد باز عدد حساب نمیشن.

----------


## ahmaddd

> اولا 
> میان دو کس جنگ چون آب و چون آتش است...
> این یارو هم بدبخت این وسط هیزم کش است...
> ..................................
> دوما که اسپم ندید.
> سوما این بخواد منو داغون کنه؟؟؟این که چیزی نیست همگروهیش هم بیاد باز عدد حساب نمیشن.


اولا اینو اول به خودت بوگو دویوما

:yahoo (4):داداش منم همینو میگم.تو اصلا اسطوره ای اینا چشم دیدنتو ندارن:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):

----------


## sahel.

:12: ............ :23:

----------


## fateme.tehran

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ خونه داری یا پسر آزاری

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
عالی...

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ هیچوقت...عقشه اصا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
خودشو خواهرشو خاطر خواشو
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
پسر

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
ازش جذر بگیر به توان دوش برسون بعد از مشتق گیری اون عدد،انتگرالشو بگیر* :Yahoo (8): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخملا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
دوست خوب

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
قیافشو ندیدم..اما این از سوسک میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
خودم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Y (677): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بیشتر از اینا لیاقتشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
از هیچ ویژگیش بدم نمیاد
از دوست خوب بودنش خوشم میاد..

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
بدون نقص

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*
*اینو دادم چون خیلی ارزشمندی

17. ی ارزو واسش :شوهر کنی...

18.ی نصیحت :شوهر کن*:yahoo (94):

----------


## milad 22

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

|باغبون|

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

یادم نمیاد....   البته کار درست و حسابی هم ازش سر نزده !* :Yahoo (76): *


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

یِس

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

کمی تا قسمتی!

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

خو معلومه منو!* :Yahoo (76): *||| احتمالا آنجلی و UNKNOWN ( البته منو بیشتر* :Yahoo (20): *)*
*
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

چه بدونم والاااا

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

21 نفر اونقدر اعتماد به سقفش زیاده خودشم جذب خودش میشه*  :Yahoo (114): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

با هر دو.

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

لقب دادنو دوست ندارم . در ضمن با رعایت شئونات اخلااقی چیزی نمیمونه که اخهه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

یه فاتحه برا سوسکه بخونید*  :Yahoo (20): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

جودی ابوت

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

*:troll (8):*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

بلی،بیشتر از اینا حقشه ( اوه اوه جدی شد* :yahoo (94)::yahoo (94) :Yahoo (1): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

نمیشه نگم ؟؟؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

بی رنگ و لعاب

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

*
*
به شماها ربطی نداره توش چیه!

17. ی ارزو واسش :

امیدوارم به همه خواسته هات برسی ( میدونم شوور میخوای خخخخ)

18.ی نصیحت :

همینم مونده بود  بزرگتر از خودمو نصیحت کنم والااااا
*

----------


## Lara27

up

----------

